# New 942 receiver



## audiomaster

When is the 942 scheduled for release? Is it too late to suggest features?
I think Charlie should send a few dozen out in the field to some serious Dish subscribers (like us) for "Beta" testing! Where do I sign up?
I wonder how much of the software braintrust is working on the software for this new receiver, and hence not available to debug the 921 software.


----------



## BFG

They want it ready for the Holidays and there's no need to sign up to be a beta tester, that's one of the perks of having a new dish product


----------



## SimpleSimon

My god - you are a newbie aren't you? Well, welcome aboard.

Everything you say is perfecly logical and reasonable and proper.

Which of course means that E* will do exactly the opposite.

Jaded? Me? No - just a realist. Seen them do it. Seen them get sued over it. Seen them not learn their lesson. Waiting for them to lose the next suit.


----------



## Jacob S

Out by this Christmas? Lol, we will see about that.


----------



## Mike D-CO5

Jacob S said:


> Out by this Christmas? Lol, we will see about that.


 They will most likely release one or two in Dec so they will look like they are available and then it will be 6 months before it is released to the public. Kind of like the release of the 921 last Dec. I still think it will be lease only. They are headed to a all lease program ( like cable) so I think it will be this way for the 942. It is based on the 522 which is only a lease product. This will allow many more people to get one being leased rather than buying one. This also means we all paid a thousand dollars to own a 921 and then they will lease a 942 for nothing next year.


----------



## MikeSoltis

BFG said:


> They want it ready for the Holidays and there's no need to sign up to be a beta tester, that's one of the perks of having a new dish product


Of course, they never said which 'Holidays' and for that matter which YEAR's 'holidays' :lol:


----------



## Bob Haller

Actually I hear its doing OK, but doubt it will be out on time working well, considering their track record.

I am also fascinated at the lease price. Will you be willing to pay $20 a month per 942?


----------



## DVDDAD

audiomaster said:


> When is the 942 scheduled for release?
> I think Charlie should send a few dozen out in the field to some serious Dish subscribers (like us) for "Beta" testing! Where do I sign up?


Actually to sign up to be a beta tester along with a few dozen of us, just have your checkbook handy, then contact a local retailer. The beta testing begins when the first units begin to ship in limited quantities! :hurah:


----------



## garypen

I believe Dish just reached the 10 million beta tester mark.


----------



## Jacob S

$20 a month per 942 might not be all that bad considering not having to pay all that money upfront and if it included the DVR fee and additional outlet fee. If it included those you would save $10-20 of the $20 right there (based on receiver being equivalent to two single tuner HD DVR's $5x2 receivers DVR fee and $5x2 receivers additional outlet fee). If the receiver retailed for $500 then they would get their money back in about two years. If the receiver retailed for $600 then a $100 upfront payment would still allow them to retain their money in two years for the receiver ($700 retail - $200 upfront) and so on.


----------



## Raymond Simonian

Will there be an option to purchase it?


----------



## Jacob S

Who knows, probably depends on how much the retail cost of the receiver will be because I doubt that Dish Network will want to subsidize that much more money in each customer aka risk(unless they can get a big amount up front and a big amount each month) or make this for new customers only.


----------



## David_Levin

Bob Haller said:


> I am also fascinated at the lease price. Will you be willing to pay $20 a month per 942?


Is this announced pricing, or are you speculating?

I do agree that it will be tricky leasing a receiver this expensive.


----------



## Bob Haller

speculation, honestly $5 a month cant cut it....

perhaps $20 with a security deposit??? really dont know but it should be interesting..

besides a no commitment lease might help the beta testers get better operation. for fear many boxes would be returned...


----------



## Jacob S

Well Dish probably knows that they may have a hard time getting people to pay $20 a month to lease the box. Heck thats $240 a year. The customer could own it in about 2-3 years for what they are paying on the lease.


----------



## Chris Freeland

I suspect E* will charge only the standard $5/mo rental fee, however they will require both the $4.98/mo DVOD fee unless you sub to AEP and the $9.99/mo HD Pak in addition to AT60 or above programing. The DVR522 only requires the $4.98/mo DVOD feed over the standard rental and programing, the 811 only requires the $9.99/mo HD Pak over standard rental and programing, so I think the DVR942 will simply require both. We may also see a slightly higher down payment, maybe $99 or $149 instead of the normal $49 and still only receive the latter refunded at first bill or it may be the same as other receivers too to be more competitive with cable.


----------



## garypen

I think most of us are more interested in how exisiting subs will be able to upgrade to the 942. (Perhaps, IF we will be allowed is the bigger question.)


----------



## Ron Barry

garypen said:


> I think most of us are more interested in how exisiting subs will be able to upgrade to the 942. (Perhaps, IF we will be allowed is the bigger question.)


Yes that will be the question. Will this be lease only? Also going to wait until I get a report from some bleeding edge as to the reliability out of the gates will be. So far Dish's batting average has been lower than PeeWee Mcgee.


----------



## DoyleS

Any indication whether it is component only or whether it has the option of RGB? The feature set on my 6000 is pretty limited so a decent lease would be a nice option although I don't see much need for a dual tuner HD machine until there is a higher level of programming. 

..Doyle


----------



## Ron Barry

DoyleS said:


> Any indication whether it is component only or whether it has the option of RGB? The feature set on my 6000 is pretty limited so a decent lease would be a nice option although I don't see much need for a dual tuner HD machine until there is a higher level of programming.
> 
> ..Doyle


I doubt it will have a an RGB out. It most likely will be DVI (like the 811) or the other one (Can't remember the name.  ).


----------



## Bob Haller

Jacob S said:


> Well Dish probably knows that they may have a hard time getting people to pay $20 a month to lease the box. Heck thats $240 a year. The customer could own it in about 2-3 years for what they are paying on the lease.


Isnt that about the current 522 lease situation????????


----------



## Hall

garypen said:


> I think most of us are more interested in how exisiting subs will be able to upgrade to the 942. (Perhaps, IF we will be allowed is the bigger question.)


 I guess it now officially sucks being an "existing sub"... I used to be envied 'cause I've got the 522 that very few existing customers are able to get. When the 942 comes out, I'll be in the same boat as you guys/girls now. Then again, why is everyone assuming it will be so hard to get or leased only to new customers ?? I really doubt it... What *real* HD-DVR does Dish offer ?? I think even Dish considers the 921 somewhat of a fiasco.


----------



## larrystotler

Since the 942 ends with a 2, it will probably be a lease only item. Considering that the 921 is a $599 upgrade with the Free Dish Promo ONLY, I'd be willing to bet on a $199-$399 upgrade cost. Personally, I wouldn't have a 522/322 since I don't have a landline anyway.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski

WeeJavaDude said:


> I doubt it will have a an RGB out. It most likely will be DVI (like the 811) or the other one (Can't remember the name.  ).


Take a look at the back of the 921

http://www.satelliteguys.us/showthread.php?t=15386

While it does not have RGB out by default, I feel it will be like the 942 where you use a DVI to RGB cable.


----------



## StevenZ

Scott Greczkowski said:


> Take a look at the back of the 921
> 
> While it does not have RGB out by default, I feel it will be like the 942 where you use a DVI to RGB cable.


Or the Y-Pr-Pb component-video outputs might be software configurable to provide RGB.

At some point, E* may follow the lead of other A/V equipment and shift away from DVI to HDMI. While the digital-video part of DVI & HDMI are compatible with each other, HDMI adds support for digital audio, but (unfortunately for those who want RGB) it can't carry any kind of analog video.

So a shift to HDMI (eliminating DVI) would probably need component-video jacks to support either Y-Pr-Pb or RGB.


----------



## garypen

Scott Greczkowski said:


> Take a look at the back of the 921
> 
> http://www.satelliteguys.us/showthread.php?t=15386
> 
> While it does not have RGB out by default, I feel it will be like the 942 where you use a DVI to RGB cable.


DVI from the 811 is digital. RGB is analog. A simple adapter will not work.


----------



## garypen

StevenZ said:


> Or the Y-Pr-Pb component-video outputs might be software configurable to provide RGB.


Actually, many projectors can take a YPrPb signal via their RGB and/or VGA inputs. So, no special software would be necessary, only a physical adapter. (Either RCA to BNC, RCA to VGA, or RCA-BNC-VGA.)


----------



## Scott Greczkowski

> DVI from the 811 is digital. RGB is analog. A simple adapter will not work.


Gary check out this thread.

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=21423

From what I know the Dish DVI port sends out both Analog and Digital signals from it's DVI port. There is some kind of adapter available to output in RGB.

I personally don't have RGB on my HDTV's so I can't vouch for how it works but it appears it does.


----------



## Mark Lamutt

A DVI-RGB adaptor will work on the 921. Or at least it did back in March when I tried it. I have no idea about the 811 or the forthcoming 942.


----------



## garypen

The 921 puts out BOTH analog and digital from their DVI outputs? That's kind of rare, _and _pretty cool. DVI-VGA(RGB) adapters are pretty common and inexpensive.

OTOH, I _believe_ the 811 is DVI-D (digital), which cannot be used with the VGA-RGB analog input of a TV or Projector using a simple adapter. A digital to analog converter might be available. But, that would be more expensive than it is worth.

Since the 942 will probably be closer to the 811 than the 921, I have a feeling it's DVI output will be digital, as well.


----------



## High def mon

DVI-I supports both digital and analog, DVI-D supports digital only. I found a DVI-I to VGA at cablestogo.com for $15. I wanted to make sure the 921 is backwards compatible to my 6000 before I take the $1000 plunge. My projector only supports VGA. After hearing about the 942 and it's subject connectivity pushes me towards the 921 but the majority of threads on this forum makes me think other wise. What a mon to do?


----------



## joebird

SimpleSimon said:


> Seen them get sued over it. Seen them not learn their lesson. Waiting for them to lose the next suit.


I've read a few times now about some sort of lawsuit like this with Dish. Can you elaborate?


----------



## SimpleSimon

joebird said:


> I've read a few times now about some sort of lawsuit like this with Dish. Can you elaborate?


I was referring to the DishPlayer class action suit which last I heard is in the settlement phase now.

I expect to see a CAS started over the 921 before too much longer.


----------



## joebird

Ahh, I found it. thanks for the tip :

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=29580&page=1&pp=25


----------



## larrystotler

SimpleSimon said:


> I was referring to the DishPlayer class action suit which last I heard is in the settlement phase now.
> 
> I expect to see a CAS started over the 921 before too much longer.


Are the problems with the 921 really that severe? I could understand if they knowingly put shoddy hardware in it and sold it anyway, but most of the 921 problems I have heard sound like s/w problems that could be fixed eventually. Granted, I don't have 1, but i must say I have been rather satisfied with my 721 now that I have changed out the DPQuad for an SW64. How are you running yours, and have you tried other setups. I know you are an installer, so you have probably done some stuff......


----------



## SimpleSimon

Actually, my 921 has been more stable than most peoples, and I'm still irked over the shoddy software although that in and of itself does not make a class action suit.

On the other hand, removing the DishWire ports could certainly be considered consumer fraud. Stating that you're going to activate the ports for a specific purpose to specific devices to be named, and then NOT doing that is actionable.

Another issue is the OTA tuner - although there seems to be a chance that that will finally be sorted out.


----------



## larrystotler

SimpleSimon said:


> Actually, my 921 has been more stable than most peoples, and I'm still irked over the shoddy software although that in and of itself does not make a class action suit.
> 
> On the other hand, removing the DishWire ports could certainly be considered consumer fraud. Stating that you're going to activate the ports for a specific purpose to specific devices to be named, and then NOT doing that is actionable.
> 
> Another issue is the OTA tuner - although there seems to be a chance that that will finally be sorted out.


Yeah, my 721 seems to have been fairly stable all things considering, especially now that it is on an SW64, go figure. Some of the software quirks amuse me tho. On my 501, it will warn you if you have delayed the channel if you try to change, but the 721 doesn't do that. And the menu structure is different. Suprising considering that most dish boxes work generally the same way.

Hmm, didn't they also claim that the 721 was internet ready, but that was never implemented. As for the dishwire port, I guess if they never decided to go with it, they could be accused of Vaporware like Micro$oft. And with the OTA, they included that since they don't have the HD feeds on the sats yet, but that seems to have bitten them as well. Did the 5000 or 6000 have an OTA?


----------



## Kagato

The 721 was originally touted as internet ready. However, when the units actually shipped stickers covered the internet features on the box. The canadians (BellVu) were able to get internet features working on their version of the 721, which appears to use different software than the US counterparts.


----------



## Mike123abc

I think that people will probably be disappointed by the 942. Note that people love the 6000 but complain about the 811... What is the difference? After all it is quite obvious that the 811 software came from the 6000 (menus at first all said 6000). It is the hardware.

The 6000 was designed for top of the line components available at the time of its design. The 811 was designed with a different goal. The 811 was built with new much lower cost components. The 811's low price is the key to its success.

The 921 was built with high cost components, the 942 is rumored to be along the 811 lines, infact it has been said 811 married to a 522. This may get the price down low enough that people will not care. $399 or $499 for an HDTV DVR is extreamly attractive. Throw in working software and people will snap it up, even if the picture quality is not as good.

If the 942 is delayed (as rumored not in time for Christmas this year) and the 921 becomes more widespread there is good hope that Dish will not abandon it and will actually get the software issues worked out. Perhaps eventually a lot of new features could be intergrated into the 921 like open TV, named based recording, etc.


----------



## Ron Barry

Mike123abc said:


> I think that people will probably be disappointed by the 942. Note that people love the 6000 but complain about the 811... What is the difference? After all it is quite obvious that the 811 software came from the 6000 (menus at first all said 6000). It is the hardware.


I have had both the 6000 and the 811. I would not say I loved my 6000. I found it very sluggish and it has the acquiring signal bug. It is noise and the themes are useless on on it.



Mike123abc said:


> The 6000 was designed for top of the line components available at the time of its design. The 811 was designed with a different goal. The 811 was built with new much lower cost components. The 811's low price is the key to its success.


Cost of component are always dropping and the most common project done is usually is to cost reduce a product. The price point is very attractive for the 811. Lower cost does not always equate to lower quality. The 6000 was built when HD silicon was very expensive. HD silicon prices have dropped since the 6000 was designed.



Mike123abc said:


> The 921 was built with high cost components, the 942 is rumored to be along the 811 lines, infact it has been said 811 married to a 522. This may get the price down low enough that people will not care. $399 or $499 for an HDTV DVR is extreamly attractive. Throw in working software and people will snap it up, even if the picture quality is not as good.
> 
> If the 942 is delayed (as rumored not in time for Christmas this year) and the 921 becomes more widespread there is good hope that Dish will not abandon it and will actually get the software issues worked out. Perhaps eventually a lot of new features could be intergrated into the 921 like open TV, named based recording, etc.


I agree with the above statement on offering a HD DVR for $499. I think the assumption that the 942 will offer less in PQ than the 921 just because of cost reduction may or may not be correct and it is way to early to tell. Once again, since the 942 is a newer model they can take advantage of newer technology and cost reductions because if higher HD silicon volumes and still over the same PQ. There is always those cost decisions that have to be made and I don't think we know either way how the 942 will perform next to the 921.

From your post, I get the impression that the argument is that the 811's PQ is not as good as the 6000 therefore the 942 will not equal the 921. PQ is very subjective and based on my experience I would not say that at all. I viewed my 6000 on my GWII and now have an 811 running on it. Before 269, the 811 had issues with dark source material. After the 269, this issue seems to have gone away and a fair comparison can be made. I personally feel the PQ on both boxes are excellend in HD And acceptable (if properly calibrated) on SD.

HD is were these boxes excel and what they were designed to deliver. I personally do not see a PQ difference between the 6000 and 811 in my configuration and I would give the 811 a little higher mark. Most likely do to DVI on the 6000. Mileage will vary, but I have to disagree that people lover their 6000 while complain about the 811.

The one other point I want to make, The 811 is early in its development life cycle. The 6000 is at the end. You are going to see a lot more complaints due to the maturity of the 811 software compared to the 6000. Yes they are based on the same code based, but the 811 was a port of the 6000.


----------



## mre_2001

Kagato said:


> The 721 was originally touted as internet ready. However, when the units actually shipped stickers covered the internet features on the box. The canadians (BellVu) were able to get internet features working on their version of the 721, which appears to use different software than the US counterparts.


There is no Canadian version of the 721. Expressvu never released it.


----------



## kstevens

Hard drive prices will have to bottom out before you get a $499 942 (unless they plan on a one hour record capacity 


Ken


----------



## SimpleSimon

Well, considering that Maxtor 250GB drives have fallen to well under $200 retail quantity 1, I don't think that hard drive cost is much of an issue any more. E* is paying something MUCH, MUCH, MUCH less than $200 each for them.


----------



## garypen

SimpleSimon said:


> Well, considering that Maxtor 250GB drives have fallen to well under $200 retail quantity 1, I don't think that hard drive cost is much of an issue any more. E* is paying something MUCH, MUCH, MUCH less than $200 each for them.


Actually, Fry's Electronics (and Outpost.com) is selling Maxtor 250GB 7200RPM UltraATA133 8MB Buffer RETAIL BOXED hard drives for $120. You know they must be cheaper in bulk.


----------



## SimpleSimon

Dang Gary - looks like I need to start looking @ outpost.com for my parts.


----------



## Cholly

garypen said:


> Actually, Fry's Electronics (and Outpost.com) is selling Maxtor 250GB 7200RPM UltraATA133 8MB Buffer RETAIL BOXED hard drives for $120. You know they must be cheaper in bulk.


You guys in CA and TX have all the luck!  I visited my youngest son in Dallas two years ago and was blown away by Fry's there (in former Incredible Universe store). There's no place near here where one can find such a wide variety of products. Nearest Best Buy is 70 miles away and they can't hold a candle to Fry's when it comes to variety and price. I have to confess I do most of my PC related shopping at newegg.com -- that's also where I got my HomeTheater Master MX-500 remote. :hurah:


----------



## Al_Chicago_DN

SimpleSimon said:


> Actually, my 921 has been more stable than most peoples, and I'm still irked over the shoddy software although that in and of itself does not make a class action suit.
> 
> On the other hand, removing the DishWire ports could certainly be considered consumer fraud. Stating that you're going to activate the ports for a specific purpose to specific devices to be named, and then NOT doing that is actionable.
> 
> Another issue is the OTA tuner - although there seems to be a chance that that will finally be sorted out.


Since you seem to have a lot of experience with the 921, do you recommend it? or should i wait until the 942 is released, and available for purchase by existing customers? If dish decides that the 942 is a lease only product, and all the information I have been reading strongly suggests that will be the case, then my wait ( 6-18 months) will be for nothing.

I was told that the 942, like the 522, would be a dual tuner receiver for two TVs. Does that mean that it is a different product than the 921. The only reason I want a 921, actually two reasons, one is the HD, and the second reason is to be able to watch one program and record another on the same TV. Is the 942 capable of that?

What does the OTA on the 921 do other than decode the over the air HD signals. I have an integrated HD decoder on my fairly new Hitachi RPTV.
 
Thank you


----------



## SimpleSimon

I can't say I recommend it - but it's the only game in town. I am not optimistic about the 942 - simply because E* has NEVER produced a DVR that was stable and relatively bug-free at release. Yes, the 942 is built on a different base than the 921.

It appears that the 942 will only have a single HD output, but apparently will allow a different show to be output in SD.

Both the 921 and 942 have 2 satellite tuners. This allows 2 incoming shows - both can be recorded. You can watch anything coming in or already recorded. Think it through - the tuners are separate from the output in a DVR and everything operates independently. At least that's how it's SUPPOSED to work. 

The advantage of having the OTA tuner in the 921 (and 942) is the ability to record digital OTA shows - but NOT analog because that would require a MPEG encoder and there's no real point in adding one because analog TV is on it's way out.


----------



## boylehome

larrystotler said:


> Hmm, didn't they also claim that the 721 was internet ready, but that was never implemented. As for the dishwire port, I guess if they never decided to go with it, they could be accused of Vaporware like Micro$oft. And with the OTA, they included that since they don't have the HD feeds on the sats yet, but that seems to have bitten them as well. Did the 5000 or 6000 have an OTA?


I know what you mean. For example, I had friends who went to a country in Europe. They saw a large advertisement sign outside of a hotel that said that there was a phone in every room. Well, my friends decided to lodge at this hotel and found that the phone was in the room, but it didn't have a cord or outlet. They changed rooms and found the same phone situration. Gosh, is this what is E* doing? :lol:


----------



## Jacob S

Hmm, couldn't that be considered misleading (instead of false advertisement)?


----------



## Wheaton

Simon, I recall an earlier thread somewhere that discussed the 942's having a TV video/audio modulator that allowed distribution of SD recordings over in-home cable wiring. Any info on that feature? Until I can afford replacing all my SDTV's with HD I could really use that feature.


----------



## SimpleSimon

Yeah - almost all E* boxes have RF output - just like a VCR. The single tuner and TV1 outputs of 322/522 boxes will send channel 3 or 4 - Mono sound only for most (all?) models. The TV2 output of 322/522 is stereo and UHF - something like channel 20-63 or whatever - plenty of choices, tho.

My setup has a 921 with HD to the RPTV and the RF coax output going to the office VCR & PC at the other end of the house. It ain't stereo, but works fine otherwise. I use one of my old 501 remotes alng with an IR repeater to control the 921. 501 remote has everything the 921 remote does except for PiP control.


----------



## Foxbat

Did anybody else catch the comment during the August Tech Chat where the one guy said that the 942 would be coming in the Fall? I watched only the one time, so I may not be correct in my recollection of what was said.


----------



## finniganps

Fall of what year.....


----------



## moviegoerman

larrystotler said:


> Are the problems with the 921 really that severe? I could understand if they knowingly put shoddy hardware in it and sold it anyway, but most of the 921 problems I have heard sound like s/w problems that could be fixed eventually. Granted, I don't have 1, but i must say I have been rather satisfied with my 721 now that I have changed out the DPQuad for an SW64. How are you running yours, and have you tried other setups. I know you are an installer, so you have probably done some stuff......


Check out my opinion of the 921 compared to the 10-250 Tivo:

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=31662

If your waiting for a 942, you're just waiting for a longer time and more bugs. I would think it's the same software team working on it. They would have to wait for the 921 to be fixed before they could move onto the 942. I wouldn't hold your breath!


----------



## Mark Lamutt

The 942 is not being developed by the same software team.


----------



## moviegoerman

Mark Lamutt said:


> The 942 is not being developed by the same software team.


There might still be some hope! Mark, Do you know if it's a Dish team or outsourced to another company? i.e. like the 721 came from JVC.


----------



## Mark Lamutt

Good grief Brian, you're just full of misconceptions here. First, the 721 was developed by Dish in Denver. The 921 was developed by Eldon Technologies (which is a subsidiary of Dish) in England. The 942 is being developed by a different team in Denver. The 811 is developed by a Dish team in Atlanta. None of the receiver development is outsourced. They are all developed by differnet divisions if Echostar.


----------



## moviegoerman

Mark Lamutt said:


> Good grief Brian, you're just full of misconceptions here. First, the 721 was developed by Dish in Denver. The 921 was developed by Eldon Technologies (which is a subsidiary of Dish) in England. The 942 is being developed by a different team in Denver. The 811 is developed by a Dish team in Atlanta. None of the receiver development is outsourced. They are all developed by differnet divisions if Echostar.


Yes, Mark. That was an assumption on my part about the 721 being developed by JVC, but I wouldn't say I'm full of misconceptions... LOL... I guess we'll just have to disagree on the other issues without making it personal. I have an opinon about the 921 and looks like others do agree in the other thread. There aren't any misconceptions about the 921. It falls way short on quality and features!

I remember just before I got the 721, I noticed there was a JVC model just before the Dish model came out. It's been a while since I got my 921. The assumption I made was because of the JVC branded model existed and the 921 doesn't have a similar model from what I've seen.

Nice to know where and who is developing which boxes... Sounds like this is one of the few times to keep the developers in the good U.S.A. seems to make a difference. I actually debated on waiting longer for the 942 because I heard it had two OTA tuners. I even passed on the 10-250 at first because I wanted to stay 100% on Dish. Only after the 921 problems did I get a 10-250.

If the 942 comes close to being what the 921 should have been, then I will be impressed.


----------



## srrobinson2

From all of the existing posts, it appears that the main differences are that the 942 only has 2 tuners instead of 3 like the 921. It also looks like (from the picture on sateliteguys) that there aren't any S-Video outputs.

I'm assuming that this is an economy model of the 921. If I am correct, are they coming out with a replacement for the 921 or is Eldon just going to continue to work on the long list of bugs?


----------



## Chris Freeland

srrobinson2 said:


> From all of the existing posts, it appears that the main differences are that the 942 only has 2 tuners instead of 3 like the 921. It also looks like (from the picture on sateliteguys) that there aren't any S-Video outputs.


I believe you are mistaken, from my understanding of the known info on the 942 is that the 921 has 2 satellite tuners and 1 digital ota and 1 analog ota tuners, the 942 has the same, the difference is that the 921 will only output independent viewing to 1 TV, the 942 will out put independent viewing to 2 TV's. Kind of like the 721 vs the 522.


----------



## Altaman

Chris Freeland said:


> I believe you are mistaken, from my understanding of the known info on the 942 is that the 921 has 2 satellite tuners and 1 digital ota and 1 analog ota tuners, the 942 has the same, the difference is that the 921 will only output independent viewing to 1 TV, the 942 will out put independent viewing to 2 TV's. Kind of like the 721 vs the 522.


Actually the second output on the 942 only puts out an SD signal, so any HD content from that output will be downconverted. So anything like pic-in-pic or flipping between two HD channels on separate outputs will not give you the ultimate viewing experience.

Alt


----------



## Scott Greczkowski

I have received some updated information about the 942 today and I will be posting the info later today to SatelliteGuys when I get a chance.


----------



## garypen

Scott da man!


----------



## TedKaz

Mike D-CO5 said:


> They will most likely release one or two in Dec so they will look like they are available and then it will be 6 months before it is released to the public. Kind of like the release of the 921 last Dec. I still think it will be lease only. They are headed to a all lease program ( like cable) so I think it will be this way for the 942. It is based on the 522 which is only a lease product. This will allow many more people to get one being leased rather than buying one. This also means we all paid a thousand dollars to own a 921 and then they will lease a 942 for nothing next year.


I don't think the 522 is lease only anymore. My local Radio Shack here in NY has it for sale for 299 to existing customers.


----------



## Guest

Scott Greczkowski said:


> I have received some updated information about the 942 today and I will be posting the info later today to SatelliteGuys when I get a chance.


Why cant you post it here? I think its rude to post a tease just to draw visitors to your site. Are you threatened by dbstalk or something?


----------



## garypen

Or, why don't you go to that site? They accept weenies who post as guests there, too.


----------



## Mike D-CO5

TedKaz said:


> I don't think the 522 is lease only anymore. My local Radio Shack here in NY has it for sale for 299 to existing customers.


 Are you sure about that? I checked at my Radio Shack and they had a sign under the nonworking 522 which said $199.00 under it. I checked with the clerk who checked the RadioShack website, and he said nope it can't be bought it is only under the lease plan. Turned out the sign was for a dish 500 and 2 /301 receivers to buy and they no longer had any . Old sign.

IF your Radio Shack did offer it for 299.00 , did you try to buy one?


----------



## Altaman

Un-Lucky said:


> Why cant you post it here? I think its rude to post a tease just to draw visitors to your site. Are you threatened by dbstalk or something?


I think it is pretty decent of Scott to come and advise that he will be providing info for people on his site...if you don't want to go to Scott's site I am sure the info will come here in a matter of time.

Alt


----------



## kstuart

Cholly said:


> There's no place near here where one can find such a wide variety of products. I have to confess I do most of my PC related shopping at newegg.com -- that's also where I got my HomeTheater Master MX-500 remote. :hurah:


 Why would you want to drive to a store, and then either look at the empty shelf over the product or else wait 15-30 minutes to check out, and then drive home, when you can sit at your PC (with a Sirius channel on your Dish receiver) and browse at newegg.com - where you can read customer reviews of the products instead of listening to ignorant sales people at a store? Plus, the price is going to be comparable or better at newegg.com and it will arrive in 2-3 days anyway.


----------



## Dulley

Does anyone now if the 942 has a card or is it embedded


----------



## Jacob S

You mistyped when you said 742. The 721 is not the HD DVR just an SD DVR which does have the card but the one you meant to say is the 942 which would have the card embedded in it upon release.


----------



## mikeinaustin

so what is the opinion of those in the know here, get the 921 at $549 (bugs and all) or wait for (and perhaps lease) the 942 (6-9 months in the future) ? Anyone know of any significant video quality differences expected? your input is appreciated! 

fyi, currently have a 6000.


----------



## Jacob S

Wait for 942. You are better off leasing that beast anyways.


----------



## kstevens

I can't believe people are giving advice on vapor hardware and unknown purchase agreements.

Ken


----------



## djlong

...especially with Dish's track record on software for DVRs.


----------



## Jacob S

Well it gives people more options in the future.


----------

